
New our ML model beats LSTM - ryoppippi
https://twitter.com/qcore_info/status/1053076544996892672
======
ryoppippi
We developed a new ML model, and as a result, the training time become x4K
faster than previous LSTM, and the accuracy is the same or better. This link
is the demo of detecting speakers using our model. The API and pip
installation will be coming soon.

~~~
jfdi
Nice! GitHub repo link so we can follow?

~~~
ryoppippi
Yes here is! [https://github.com/qcore-info](https://github.com/qcore-info)

------
ryoppippi
The page is here but now it's in Japanese. So if we are ready I post more
information. [https://www.qcore.co.jp](https://www.qcore.co.jp)
[https://github.com/qcore-info](https://github.com/qcore-info)

------
p1esk
Link to paper?

~~~
ryoppippi
Not right now.

~~~
p1esk
Ok. Is your model applicable to speech recognition also?

